# Mike Wilks.....



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Wow, that kid is a very solid PG. He is already doing better in 5 games than Avery did in his entire career with the Wolves. He is a really quick PG, he has a nice handle. Not great passing skills but he is good with the ball. Solid defender, has quick feet and good hands and he can hit open jump shots. Has a nice shooting touch from almost everywhere on the court. 

So here is the question do we keep him or not? Igor is a very talented PG with fine athletic skill and nice ability to penetrate. But Wilks has a much better overall game and is better in almost all areas of the game. Is a better shooter, athlete, defender etc.











or











Hard choice, Igor could be really talented in the future, and we can't let go a great PG in Rod Strickland either.

I love "Iggy", I think he can make it in the league, but Wilks is the better player right now. I hope we can maybe put Iggy on the injured list and keep him under a Wolves contract.


----------



## KG21 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wilks has been great. 8 assists in 16 minutes against Denver. Very solid. Not mind boggling. Not a good scorer. But good handle and great passer. I'd sign him the rest of the year. Good player.


----------



## KG (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KG21</b>!
> Wilks has been great. 8 assists in 16 minutes against Denver. Very solid. Not mind boggling. Not a good scorer. But good handle and great passer. I'd sign him the rest of the year. Good player.


its official, they signed him for the rest of the year, bye iggy


----------

